# gameplay



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι εξαιρετικά απλοϊκό στην σύλληψή του αλλά και τρομερά ευφυές σαν gameplay (μετάφραση γι' αυτό έχουμε;)


Μια και έγινε η ερώτηση και επειδή δεν θυμάμαι την απάντηση...

*gameplay* [ˈɡeɪmpleɪ]
_noun_ [_mass noun_] 
the features of a computer game, such as its plot and the way it is played, as distinct from the graphics and sound effects. 
ODE

η διάσταση του παιχνιδιού;
το παιχνιδικό στοιχείο;

Εκτός από την επανάληψη της αγγλικής λέξης...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, αλλά αν θα περιέγραφα το γκέιμπλεϊ του σκακιού, θα ήταν ως εξής:

_Δυο παίκτες είναι αντιμέτωποι σε ένα ταμπλό 64 τετραγώνων, με έναν στρατό ο καθένας, που τοποθετείται στις δυο πρώτες σειρές των απέναντι πλευρών του ταμπλό. Οι παίκτες παίζουν μια κίνηση ο καθένας, με την σειρά (turn-based) χωρίς δυνατότητα για πάσο. Ανάλογα με τον τύπο του παιχνιδιού, ο κάθε παίκτης μπορεί να έχει προκαθορισμένο χρόνο μέσα στον οποίο θα σκεφτεί και θα παίξει την κίνησή του. Ο στρατός αποτελείται από πιόνια 6 τύπων που το καθένα έχει τον δικό του τρόπο κίνησης και αιχμαλωσίας αντίπαλων πιονιών. Νικητής ανακηρύσσεται αυτός που θα καταφέρει πρώτος να αιχμαλωτίσει τον αντίπαλο βασιλιά._

Αυτό ήταν μια περιγραφή γκέιμπλεϊ. Δηλαδή _των κανόνων, του τρόπου παιξίματος, των ειδικών παραμέτρων και των στοιχείων που συνιστούν την ουσία του παιχνιδιού_. Δείκτης μπλα μπλα = 14,38. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν όλοι οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού αλλά κυρίως ο τρόπος που παίζεται και τι στοιχεία περιλαμβάνει, δηλαδή τι μπορεί να κάνει ο παίκτης, παίζοντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Αυτό που λες είναι οι _βασικοί κανόνες του σκακιού_ σε συνοπτική μορφή (Basic Rules of Chess).

Άρα, gameplay =?= βασικοί κανόνες του παιχνιδιού


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Δεν είναι μόνο κανόνες. Το ότι έχεις πιόνια π.χ., δεν είναι περιγραφή του κανόνα αλλά περιγραφή της φύσης του παιχνιδιού. Σε ένα παιχνίδι adventure, στοιχείο του gameplay είναι και οι διάλογοι. Μέρος του gameplay είναι να διαβάσεις τους διαλόγους και να λύσεις λογικούς ή πρακτικούς γρίφους ή να καταλήξεις σε συμπεράσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Μα έριξες μια ματιά στους επίσημους βασικούς κανόνες που σε παρέπεμψα; Κανόνας είναι και ότι έχεις πιόνια/κομμάτια/πεσσούς, και ότι ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες, και ότι διατίθενται σε διαφορετικούς αριθμούς και ότι εκτελούν διαφορετικές κινήσεις.

Στα adventure, ένας από τους βασικούς κανόνες είναι ότι πρέπει να διαβάζει διαλόγους, να λύνεις γρίφους κ.λπ.

Με άλλα λόγια, η φύση του παιχνιδιού δεν είναι αυθύπαρκτη αλλά αποτέλεσμα βασικών κανόνων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού είναι the rules of the game. Γιατί βγάλανε καινούρια λέξη;
Το _gameplay_ φτιάχτηκε όταν τα παιχνίδια απέκτησαν τα πρόσθετα στοιχεία του ήχου και της κίνησης (γραφικά, αλλά κυρίως animation). Η διαδραστικότητα ανήκει στο gameplay.

Gameplay is the pattern defined through the *game rules*, *connection between player and the game*, challenges and overcoming them, plot and player's connection with it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gameplay


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Ε, πώς θα γινόταν να είναι αυθύπαρκτη η φύση; Ανθρώπινα δημιουργήματα είναι. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να πεις ένα απλό _κανόνες_ και να ξεμπερδεύεις. Υπάρχουν πράγματα πολύ αόριστα για να τα πεις κανόνες. Ο πιο σύντομος τρόπος για να το πεις είναι "τι περιλαμβάνει και πώς παίζεται το παιχνίδι".

Όπως λέει ο nickel, παραπάνω, το σενάριο και η εμπλοκή του παίκτη περιλαμβάνεται στο gameplay. Π.χ. έχεις μια υπόθεση να λύσεις και υπάρχουν ίντριγκες, σεναριακές ανατροπές, αποκρίσεις του σεναρίου ανάλογα με τις κινήσεις του παίκτη (στοιχείο role playing), κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Κάνω έκκληση στον προγραμματιστικό εαυτό και των δύο σας: Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα που περιγράφετε είναι προγραμματίσιμα. Αν είναι απαραίτητα για το παιχνίδι, είναι ουσιώδεις κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Αν θέλετε να εμπλουτίσουμε αυτόν τον ορισμό επειδή τον βρίσκετε πολύ λακωνικό, ας προσθέσουμε και μια ουσία: Οι κανόνες και η ουσία του παιχνιδιού.

Και μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται λίγο ιδιόρρυθμη η σύνθεση από game+play;


----------



## meidei (Oct 29, 2012)

Η _εμπειρία του παιχνιδιού_ λέμε με τους φίλους μου όταν μιλάμε για JRPG (συνήθως βέβαια λέμε γκέιμ-πλέι).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται λίγο ιδιόρρυθμη η σύνθεση από game+play;


Πρβλ. role-play, horseplay, child-play, airplay, foreplay, overplay.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

@dr7x: Όχι, δεν είναι περίεργος ο σχηματισμός. Δηλώνει τον τρόπο που παίζεται το παιχνίδι. 
Η λειτουργικότητα του παιχνιδιού ή η προσωπικότητα των ηρώων δεν είναι ακριβώς μέρος των κανόνων του παιχνιδιού. Η πολυδιάστατη προσωπικότητα ενός τέρατος, την οποία ενδεχομένως δεν θα ανακαλύψεις διαβάζονται τις οδηγίες αλλά σιγά σιγά μέσα από το παιχνίδι, είναι μέρος του gameplay αλλά όχι των κανόνων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πλαταίνεις πολύ τον ορισμό του κανόνα. Κανόνες είναι τι μπορεί και τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο παίκτης, αλλά το gameplay περιλαμβάνει και πράγματα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το τι μπορείς και τι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις. Π.χ. το ότι ένα παιχνίδι έχει εναλλαγή μέρας-νύχτας είναι στοιχείο του gameplay. Ή το ότι διαβάζεις κάπου κείμενο είναι στοιχείο του gameplay. Ή το ότι βλέπεις cinematics. Ή πράγματα που κάνει ο υπολογιστής ή που απλά συμβαίνουν στο παιχνίδι, ανεξάρτητα από το ποιος τα κάνει.

Άσχετα με το τι είδους σύνθεση είναι το gameplay, είναι ένας αρκετά παλιός όρος και πολύ διαδεδομένος. Αν έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ game review, θα ξέρεις ότι όλα αφιερώνουν το μεγαλύτερό τους μέρος σε στήλη για το gameplay, ξέχωρα από τα γραφικά, τον ήχο και τους _κανόνες_ (αναφέρονται ως _*game mechanics*_, συνήθως). Στο Google βγάζει καμμιά 300 εκατομμύρια αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 29, 2012)

Με βάση τον ορισμό: the features of a computer game, such as its plot and the way it is played, as distinct from the graphics and sound effects, μήπως θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί _παιγνιοσκελετός_ ή _παιγνιοπλαίσιο_;


----------



## Mindkaiser (Oct 30, 2012)

Γενικά, από τον τρόπο που το χρησιμοποιούμε με την παρέα μου, θα έλεγα ότι αναφερόμαστε στην εθιστικότητα του παιχνιδιού. Το ερώτημα "έχει καλό gameplay;" το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως "είναι εθιστικό;". Αντιστοίχως, η φράση "παρόλα τα άψογα γραφικά, το gameplay είναι μεγάλη μούφα", σημαίνει "παρόλα τα άψογα γραφικά, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να το παίξω".


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2012)

Αν γινόμουν λίγο Αλέφαντος, θα έλεγα τα παικτικά χαρακτηριστικά... ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 30, 2012)

O τρόπος παιχνιδιού μας κάνει;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Επίσης: Το καθαυτό παιχνίδι. 

Το *παικτικά χαρακτηριστικά* είναι καλό και σπάνιο. Πολλοί όμως λένε *τα χαρακτηριστικά παιχνιδιού*.

Έχουμε πει για την εμπειρία του παιχνιδιού (the game experience), υπάρχει και η αίσθηση του παιχνιδιού (the feel of the game).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Πού καταλήξατε για την απόδοση του gameplay; Έχω τη φράση: Unique gameplay modes keep the races scary. Πώς θα αποδίδατε το gameplay modes;


----------



## crystal (Nov 7, 2012)

Λειτουργίες παιχνιδιού θα έγραφα εγώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Θενκς, Κρυσταλλένια μου! Κι εγώ αυτό έχω γράψει ήδη :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Εγώ διαφωνώ, συσκοτίζει την έννοια. Gameplay modes είναι ακριβέστερα οι τρόποι παιξίματος. Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα gameplay mode, συχνά στα ποδοσφαιράκια τύπου FIFA και PES, έχει πάνω-κάτω τα ακόλουθα modes:

1. απλός αγώνας
2. φιλικό
3. κύπελο Χ χώρας
4. Χ πρωτάθλημα
5. διαχείριση ομάδας (συχνά λέγεται career mode)

Σε παιχνίδια αγώνων ταχύτητας, υπάρχουν πάνω-κάτω οι ίδιες επιλογές, αλλά κάποιες φορές αυτά είναι submodes των δυο μεγάλων modes: arcade και simulation. Στο simulation το παιχνίδι αξιοποιεί μοντέλο φυσικής για την ανταπόκριση του αυτοκινήτου και την αλληλεπίδραση με το περιβάλλον.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Με πρόλαβε ο Hellegennes.


----------



## Irini (Nov 8, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί να ταιριάζει το ¨επιλογές παιχνιδιού/παιξίματος".


----------



## drazen (Nov 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Με βάση τον ορισμό: the features of a computer game, such as its plot and the way it is played, as distinct from the graphics and sound effects, μήπως θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί _παιγνιοσκελετός_ ή _παιγνιοπλαίσιο_;



Το δεύτερο μού αρέσει.
"Παιγνιο-" ή "παιχνιδοσχέδιο", ¨παιχνιδοσχεδιασμός"...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που σπεύσατε να προτείνετε αποδόσεις για το gameplay modes. Όπως συνήθως στον υποτιτλισμό, είχα την υποχρέωση να παραδώσω τη μετάφραση εντός λίγων ωρών, οπότε είχε κατακυρωθεί αμέσως η απόδοση "λειτουργίες παιχνιδιού". Αυτό το νήμα βέβαια θα είναι χρήσιμο για μελλοντικές περιπτώσεις.


----------

